# Lautes Knacken bei neuem Canyon



## bastey. (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo IBC-Forum-Nutzer,

Seit heute habe ich endlich mein Canyon Torque 8.0 Dropzone [BJ. 2010].
Doch irgendwie bin ich jetzt ziemlich besorgt, da meine Hammerschmidt Getriebe-Kurbel oder was auch immer ziemlich laut beim stärkeren treten knarrt oder knackt. (Ich weiß, dass es da manchmal mit den Tretlagern Probleme mit dem Fett gibt, aber bei einem Neurad?!)
Woran kann das liegen bzw. was kann man dagegen machen?
Habe morgen erstmal vor bei Canyon anzurufen und zu fragen, jedoch habe ich wirklich keine Lust, das Bike sofort nach der Ankunft an meinem Geburtstag wieder nach Koblenz zu karren oder zu schicken 
Ziemlich ärgerlich.
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe, da ich weiter schredden will. 

Greetz: bastey.


----------



## sh0rt (3. Juni 2010)

Das Risiko hat man bei einem Bike aus dem Versand, dass wenn was ist...das man da in den sauren Apfel beissen muss.

Ich würde erstmal versuchen das knarzen, knarren zu lokalisieren...vielleicht ist es nur eine lockere Schraube am Hinterbau? Alle mal kontrollieren. Ist die Hammerschmidt richtig montiert und alle Schrauben richtig angezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastey. (3. Juni 2010)

Ich habe beim Zusammenbauen des Canyons schon alle Schrauben geprüft usw  alle halt bisschnen nachgezogen.. Aber das Knarren ist halt da.

bastey.


----------



## FreerideNRW (3. Juni 2010)

bastey. schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Zusammenbauen des Canyons schon alle Schrauben geprüft usw  alle halt bisschnen nachgezogen.. Aber das Knarren ist halt da.
> 
> bastey.



Kurbel ab, Lager raus...nachsehen

Ebenfalls knacken könnte der Steuersatz, Spiel überprüft?


----------



## bastey. (4. Juni 2010)

Das Knacken kommt auf jeden Fall von hinten bzw unten. Also die Speichen hinten klingen dann auch wenn es knackt.


----------



## Peter K (4. Juni 2010)

bastey. schrieb:


> Das Knacken kommt auf jeden Fall von hinten bzw unten. Also die Speichen hinten klingen dann auch wenn es knackt.



Manchmal knacken die Speichen an den Kreuzungspunkten. Eine Vermutung: Das Laufrad ist nicht abgedrückt worden, die Speichenspannung nicht optimal. Zum Test könntest du die Kreuzungspunkte der Speichen "Ölen". Sollte das Knacken dann weg sein, das HR nachzentrieren lassen.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (4. Juni 2010)

Also wenn das Knacken bei dir von hinten kommt, prüfe doch mal das Lagerspiel der Mavic Naben. Beim meinem Dropzone war diese Einstellschraube für das Lagerspiel auch zu lose, und ich hatte bei starkem Treten ein leichtes Knacken.
Ich habe das Spiel gestern nochmal nachgestellt, und seitdem ist dies auch verschwunden.

Zum Prüfen kannst du am einfachsten mal das Fahrrad mit der einen Hand z.B. an der Sattelstütze festhalten, und mit der anderen am äußeren Rand der Felge hin- un herdrücken. Es sollte eigentlich kein Spiel spürbar sein.


----------



## bastey. (4. Juni 2010)

Die Speichen können es eigentlich nicht sein weil sie sich nicht berühren.


----------



## githriz (4. Juni 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280589&highlight=antiknack+checkliste


----------



## kNiRpS (4. Juni 2010)

überprüf mal die schaltzüge und bremsleitungen. bei meinem canyon hat die bremsleitung der hinterbremse am schutzaufkleber geschliffen und deswegen immer ein knacken und quitschen verursacht. hab dann den zug mit n bisschen wd40 eingeschmiert und gut wars.

das selbe problem war auch bei dem neuen votec und canyon vom nachbarn


----------



## bastey. (4. Juni 2010)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten, ich habe einfach etwas Silikon an die Kurbel gespritzt und wahrscheinlich hat sich dann das fett ausgebreitet oder was auch immer, aber es hat aufgehört. *_* Leider weiß ich trotzdem nicht was es war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastey. (29. Juni 2010)

Thread ist wieder frei..
Das Knacken ist zurück *tödöömm*
Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass es auch beim Bremsen und nach vorne Drücken des bikes kommt? Es kommt jedoch immer noch beim heftigen Treten..?
HILFE!


----------



## decline (29. Juni 2010)

hab neulich ein cube stereo "entknackst"... nachdem ich tretlager und hauptschwinglager gefettet hab, hab ich zufällig bemerkt, dass die ursache das gewinde der steckachse hinten war. probiers mal zu fetten... ist ja in einer halben minute erledigt


----------



## bastey. (30. Juni 2010)

Welches Fett soll ich denn benutzen? Kannst du vielleicht etwas empfehlen?


----------



## decline (30. Juni 2010)

irgendein zweiradfett... schau mal in den baumarkt oder ins nächste radgeschäft und frag nach einer dose/tube.

z.B.:
http://www.roseversand.de/zubehoer/...rease-2000.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=496


----------



## tditdi (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

War bei mir auch nach 15 km mit nem neuen Rad.
Hast du ausreichend Fett auf die Pedalgewinde gemacht bevor du sie montiert hast.
Wollt es auch nicht glauben, aber bei mir war es wirklich die Ursache!

MfG


----------



## .t1mo (30. Juni 2010)

Pedale knacksen ganz gern mal, wenn sie nicht gut geschmiert oder zu locker/fest angezogen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (30. Juni 2010)

bei mir wars die kassette. eine ordentliche fettpackung auf die nabe und jetzt ist erstmal ruhe, mal sehen für wie lange.


----------



## visaton (14. Juli 2010)

Ja hallo das Problem habe ich auch bei meinem Torque FRX 9.0 Modell 2010.
Das knacken taucht bei dem Bike auch beim Treten und beim Bremsen auf.
Wir haben den fehler  eingegrenzt und haben festgestellt das es eindeutig aus dem Hostlinklager kommt. Wir haben dann die die Lagerstelle demontiert und alles wieder mit reichlich Fett eingebaut. Das Geräusch war dann tatsächlich verschwunden, aber leider nach 2 Tagen Bikepark ist das alte Knacken wieder da. Wir werden das Bike leider wieder einschicken müßen oder hat noch jemand einen Tip wie man die Geschichte hinten leise bekommt. Die Lager scheinen fest zu sitzen.


----------



## martin! (14. Juli 2010)

das mit dem antreten ist bei mir jetzt auch...
lautes knacken bei grosser last.
und ansonten knackts eigendlich immer wenn es sich bewegt munter vor sich hin. am wochenende werde ich mal schauen was ich tun kann..


----------



## visaton (15. Juli 2010)

So, jetzt haben wir zum Knacken im Hostlinklager auch noch Spiel in der unteren Dämpferbuchse. Das Bike klingt jetzt wie ein altes französisches Bett.
Nach 4 Tagen Bikepark kann das nicht verstehen.
Hat noch jemand ähnliche Verschleißprobleme beimTorque? 

Danke!


----------



## Stacked (17. Juli 2010)

Ich konnte das Knacken unter Last bei meinem Torque 2010 erfolgreich durch den Aus- und Einbau der X12 Steckachse beseitigen. 
Achse raus, alles schön säubern, neu fetten und wieder festschrauben mit dem richtigen Anzugsmoment. 
Bis jetzt ist das Knacken weg.


----------



## visaton (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo, die Steckachse ist es bei mir leider nicht. Das Knacken kommt eindeutig aus dem Horstlinkgelenk. Ich habe die Geschichte jetzt noch einmal demontiert und alles gereinigt. Dann mit Fett wieder montiert. Das Knacken  ist wie immer weg. Aber leider hält es immer nur einen Tag an.
Kann mit jemand sagen mit welchen Drehmoment das der Bolzen vom Horstlinklager angezogen wird? Danke!


----------



## DerandereJan (17. Juli 2010)

Ich hab an meinem Nerve dasselbe Problem...

 abgesehen davon das da ziemliche Playmobillager verbaut sind, habe ich mal gehört, das die Lagerschrauben in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge anzuziehen sind, damit sich keine Spannungen im Hinterbau aufbauen.
Ich hab also mal alle Schrauben an der Wippe leicht gelockert, das Knacken war weg.... Schrauben wieder angezogen, Knacken besser, aber trotzdem noch da.

Ich werde hier weiter mitlesen, vielleicht findet ja jemand das Ei...


----------



## bastey. (18. Juli 2010)

Ich habe das Problem gefunden!!

Es war die Schraube am Hinterbau hiner dem Tretlager [vom Tretlager zum Hinterrad], die zu locker angezogen war .. also Leute guckt nach 

Vielleicht ist es ja das gleiche Problem,  ihr wisst ja wie es der Zufall manchmal will.


----------



## visaton (18. Juli 2010)

Und was hast du gemacht?


----------



## bastey. (18. Juli 2010)

Also zuerst alle Lager und Schrauben einzeln nacheinander rausgedreht etwas gefettet und nacheinander wieder reingedreht. [eine Schraube rausgenommen, gefettet, mit dem richtigen Drehmoment reingeschraubt und belastet.. und dies mit jeder Schraube/mit jedem Lager wiederholt] 
Trotzdem konnte ich mir das alles sparen. Schließlich war NUR eine Schraube mit zu wenig Drehmoment angezogen. -.-'

Dennoch empfehle ich euch, die ganze Schose durchzuziehen. 

MfG..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visaton (19. Juli 2010)

Hi du hast geschrieben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen.........!
Ich kann leide bei den Canyonunterlagen keine Drehmomente für das Fahrwerk finden. Oder habe ich etwas übersehen?
Vielleicht kannst du ja die Drehmomente einfach hier einstellen. das wäre klasse.Sonnige Grüße


----------



## visaton (19. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,ich habe noch eine Frage. Also wie oben schon beschrieben kommt bei mir das knacken aus dem Horstlinkgelenk. Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wie die genaue Funktion ist. Bei bei meinem Bike dreht sich die Sattelschwinge um den Lagerbolzen. Also der Bolzen dreht nicht. ist das bei Euch auch so? 
Na meiner Vorstellung müßte der Bozen eigentlich in den Buchsen der Sattelschwinge, oder wie das Teil auch immer heißt, festsitzen und in den Lagern drehen. Die Lager sind ja in der Gabel der Schwinge.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tip geben. (wenn er denn meine Ausführungen verstanden hat ))

Danke schon einmal im vorraus.


----------



## ohschda (19. Juli 2010)

visaton schrieb:


> Hi du hast geschrieben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen.........!
> Ich kann leide bei den Canyonunterlagen keine Drehmomente für das Fahrwerk finden. Oder habe ich etwas übersehen?
> Vielleicht kannst du ja die Drehmomente einfach hier einstellen. das wäre klasse.Sonnige Grüße


Beim Dämpfer, Wippe usw. Steht das Drehmoment direkt bei der jeweiligen Schraube auf dem Rahmen oder daneben


----------



## visaton (19. Juli 2010)

Beim Torque FRX 9.0 leider nicht! Magst Du mir den Drehmoment von Deinem Bike durchgeben?( Horst Link)
Das wäre sehr nett!


----------



## ohschda (19. Juli 2010)

visaton schrieb:


> Beim Torque FRX 9.0 leider nicht! Magst Du mir den Drehmoment von Deinem Bike durchgeben?( Horst Link)
> Das wäre sehr nett!



Darauf möchtest du nicht wirklich warten, bin seit knapp 7 Wochen geschäftlich in Saudi Arabien. Ich wäre froh wenn ich noch wüsste wie mein Rad aussieht. An die Farbe kann ich mich schwach erinnern.

Momentan zwischen 45-50°C, warm wird es aber erst gegen Ende August richtig.

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## bastey. (19. Juli 2010)




----------



## bastey. (19. Juli 2010)

Da habt ihr's


----------



## martin! (19. Juli 2010)

6 Nm sind es am letzten lager.
das steht unter der kappe auf der linken seite.


----------



## visaton (19. Juli 2010)

Jo vielen Dank. Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobzone (29. August 2010)

Hatte auch bei starkem Antritt Knackgeräusche die von hinten/unten herkamen.
Ich hab nen halben Tag gebraucht um die Ursache zu finden, da ich nach jeder nachgezogenen Schraube /frisch gesäubertem Lager getestet hab. Zum Schluß war es die Mavic-Nabe am Hinterrad, die etwas Spiel hatte. Nimm den mitgelieferten Mavic Schlüssel und kontrolier mal das Spiel.
Sonstige Tips:
-Kettenblattschrauben nachziehn
-Sattelstütze Säubern/frisches Fett,vor allem Sattelklemmung
-eventl.knaxt auch der Sattel selbst
-Lager Stück für Stück säubern/ Fetten 
-Freilauf kontrolieren Spiel
bei allen Schrauben auf den richtigen Drehmoment achten,
eventuell Locktite mitellfest auf´s Gewinde

Viel Spass beim ausprobieren
bei mir knackt nix mehr


----------



## M_Like (19. September 2010)

Da wo in der mitte unten die 8Nm angezeigt sind, wie nennt man das Bauteil? Denn dort hab ich ein knacksen.


----------



## andreasweiland (24. April 2013)

Stacked schrieb:


> Ich konnte das Knacken unter Last bei meinem Torque 2010 erfolgreich durch den Aus- und Einbau der X12 Steckachse beseitigen.
> Achse raus, alles schön säubern, neu fetten und wieder festschrauben mit dem richtigen Anzugsmoment.
> Bis jetzt ist das Knacken weg.




Mein Trailflow knackt auch :/ welches Anzugsmoment braucht denn die x-12? ich habe es mit 20nm angezogen.


----------



## Stacked (25. April 2013)

Das ist meines Wissens auf dem Kopf der Achse eingraviert.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. April 2013)

Jo isses


----------



## Floyd0707 (25. April 2013)

Bei Mir war es das schaltauge.

Baut evtl. mal das Schaltauge ab....fettet es ordentlich und macht es wieder fest.

Durch treten kommt Spannung auf die Kette und dadurch kann es sein, dass das Schaltauge sich "minimal" "bewegt".....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

